# Low key business activity



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

My husband is retired but wouldn't mind doing some part time handiman work to keep himself busy. We would of course, at all time, wish to play by the rules but we don't know what the rules in Portugal are.

We have heard about the "Recibo Verde". Is there anything else that we need? It is our intention not to employ, but we do wish to comply with all requirements in respect of taxes (such as on earnings, IVA, etc.), social security, levies and any other obligatory requirements. Are there periodic returns to be submitted (monthly/annual), financial statements, external audit requirements, etc? If the whole process is a mission, we would probably not bother.

My husband is an EU citizen, has residence status in Portugal and has a finance number (NIF), but that is all.

We are also thinking of buying a unit in an apartment block. What are the processes involved and how do we register ownership.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Best regards,
Nelinha


----------

